# St Jean d'Angely?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We went to the aire at St Jean d'Angely a few weeks ago and I wanted to add a review on the Campsite Review section of these forums.

I searched the reviews but drew a blank.

When I tried to write my own review, as soon as I typed in the aires name, a box appeared below with the words 'St Jean d'Angely' - apparently to stop members putting in a duplicate review.

It seemed to indicate that a review has already been posted but I'm d*mned if I can find it.

Could anyone point me in the direction of the review?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Tis 'ere...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=359

Pete


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks peejay.

Where should I have looked or is just me having a senior moment?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I just went straight to the campsite database page...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites

..and typed in angely in the campsite name option, pulled it up straight away.

Pete


----------

